

Mastering Remote Presentations - thibaut_barrere
http://vimeo.com/65093919

======
thibaut_barrere
Since we're talking about remote work a lot these days, and I have a remote
presentation to make on Saturday, I documented myself and came across this
great remote presentation on doing remote presentations.

Also relevant: Google Hangout,
[http://presentation.io/](http://presentation.io/) which I both tried out so
far.

